# What Is This? Game 3



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok here we go for the next one... We all know this famous watercolor but it's been altered... and the question is... what is the picture now made of? Again 3 photos ...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sand


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 5, 2008)

Lego's !


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2008)

Bigger than legos and definitely bigger than sand... they're very popular and can be held with one hand


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 5, 2008)

Ipods?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 5, 2008)

Magazines?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2008)

Nope, nope. 
Good guesses though... second picture to be posted sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Brian King (Aug 6, 2008)

credit cards?

Fun game sir

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 6, 2008)

I was gonna guess thumbtacks but if it's something bigger than legos that's not it. So, I have no idea? Next shot please.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, the original artist was Georges-Pierre Seurat and the painting is "Sunday Afternoon on the Island of Grand Jatte" (thank you Open University for all those art programs I watched in the early morning before school ).

Because I already know what this recreation is made of I think it would be unfair of me to say ... 

EDIT:  My sneaky attempt to hide the answer in plain sight failed because, altho' it may look it, the background to posts is not white - 'crib' deleted


----------



## morph4me (Aug 6, 2008)

Tennis balls?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 6, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Because I already know what this recreation is made of I think it would be unfair of me to say ... cans of pop (soda)



Yes it would. 

Another thought would be bottle caps, but again, according to MAC, too small.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 6, 2008)

Quick, Pam!  Amend the quote before too many people see.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 6, 2008)

How about cell phones?


----------



## morph4me (Aug 6, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Quick, Pam! Amend the quote before too many people see.


 
Too late . I missed it, until you said that, now I have to recuse myselef as well


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 6, 2008)

Darn it!  Sorry Tom .


----------



## morph4me (Aug 6, 2008)

No problem Mark, I usually get it by the third picture anyway


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 6, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Quick, Pam!  Amend the quote before too many people see.



Looks like you to got to it before it was too late. 



morph4me said:


> How about cell phones?



I had that thought as well...


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2008)

Next photo close up...


----------



## Kacey (Aug 6, 2008)

Photographs


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2008)

Is it GAMERA!!!!! 

Can of soda


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 6, 2008)

Cans of soda


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2008)

Xue and Buzzy got it right...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Xue and Buzzy got it right...


 
YOU MEAN!!!! it is GAMERA!!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> YOU MEAN!!!! it is GAMERA!!!!!


Yeah it's an extreme close up of gamera's scales... :shrug:


----------



## morph4me (Aug 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> YOU MEAN!!!! it is GAMERA!!!!!


 

Sure, you had to be right eventually, as long as your wife isn't here :rofl:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> YOU MEAN!!!! it is GAMERA!!!!!



*Yes it is Gamera all right.*  What few people know is that Gamera is also the creator of soda.  Origionally Gamera planned on defending the world through pop can bombardment.  After time however it became clear that his enemies loved pop to much.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Sure, you had to be right eventually, as long as your wife isn't here :rofl:


 
True and she is generally right in 3 different languages too.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Yes it is Gamera all right.* What few people know is that Gamera is also the creator of soda. Origionally Gamera planned on defending the world through pop can bombardment. After time however it became clear that his enemies loved pop to much.


 
YEAH!!!

What Brain Said


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> YEAH!!!
> 
> What Brain Said




You know Xue we are like two for two.  If Ma-Caver keeps these games up I imagine that you and I will be right many, many times.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You know Xue we are like two for two. If Ma-Caver keeps these games up I imagine that you and I will be right many, many times.


 

That's what I'm thinking too


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> True and she is generally right in 3 different languages too.


Whaddya expect... she's a married woman!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 6, 2008)

So I was wrong?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 6, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> So I was wrong?


 
Following MA-Caver's logic, "Yes, you are wrong cause your a married man"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Following MA-Caver's logic, "Yes, you are wrong cause your a married man"


 

Yes this is true but I can be wrong in 3 different languages


----------



## morph4me (Aug 6, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Whaddya expect... she's a married woman!


 
I didn't know she had to be married to be right, I thought that it was just because she's a woman:uhoh:



14 Kempo said:


> Following MA-Caver's logic, "Yes, you are wrong cause your a married man"


 
I think Caver was a little narrow in his interpretation of what it takes for a man to be wrong in the presence of a woman, I'm not sure his marital status has anything to do with it 



Xue Sheng said:


> Yes this is true but I can be wrong in 3 different languages


 
You can be wrong in alot more than 3 different languages, she only happens to speak 3, if she learns more, you'll be wrong in more.  :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 7, 2008)

morph4me said:


> You can be wrong in alot more than 3 different languages, she only happens to speak 3, if she learns more, you'll be wrong in more. :lol:


 
True but I should add I can be wrong in 3 languages both spoken and written 

And to be honest I usually am.... never argue with a Beijingren


----------

